# 6 months today - Rosie



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

I can't believe it's been 6 months. Everyone told me it would get easier, and it hasn't. It gets worse and worse every day.

Rosie, I love you so much. I am struggling with out and you and I just wish I could see you again, cuddles at the bottom of the stairs like we used to when we were scared or sad. I miss you so much, and I never stop thinking about you.

I still to this day try to be the person that you thought I was, to be more gentle and kind like you. You are my inspiration every day, and I feel lonely without you.

I see your grave and I don't feel anything towards it. I know it's not you in there. You are no where near me now.
I miss playing with you ears and the white tail tip. I miss tracing my finger round the butterfly shape, I miss moaning that you smell, and that you got hairs on my leggings, I miss trying to tell you off but just laughing because of your stupid face. I want to sit in the window just watching you doze in the sun, so beautiful and so perfect.

_Forever with the butterflies,
Forever in the sun,
Laying in the daisies,
Until my day does come.

Bumble bees and buzzing bugs,
Swaying grass and hazy sun,
Wispy clouds above our heads,
Lazy summer days ahead.

Moths lolliping lazily by,
Watercolour sunset in the sky,
Padding home across the bridge,
Fading with the Buzzard's cry.

Now I walk this route alone,
The sky as dull and grey as stone,
A weight on shoulders, a heavy heart,
Time to move on but where do I start?_

I love you, Pidge.
I hope you are happy wherever you are.


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Beautiful collection of pictures. Actually brought a tear to my eye. They must offer you a lot of comfort now and in the future. I can understand how your pain is still very raw. You were obviously very close.


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Jackie99 said:


> Beautiful collection of pictures. Actually brought a tear to my eye. They must offer you a lot of comfort now and in the future. I can understand how your pain is still very raw. You were obviously very close.


Thank you for your comments. We were together 15 years, we grew up together.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

I know what you are going through.RIP Rosiexx


----------



## BiKERcc (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww she was beautiful, such a lovely little face 

Some great photos to go with your memories of her x


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Brought tears to my eyes. RIP beautiful. You have such great memories xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you for all of your comments, they mean a lot to me. Not been an easy day today. (Nor has any day since I lost her for that matter)


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

If anything happened to Bumby I don't know I could cope, it'd be like losing my mum all over again. I think you're being so brave and I do do hope it gets better for you 

Lots of hugs

Em
xx


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi 
I really feel for you and could tell from what you wrote and your gorgeous photos how close you were.
My children were about your age when we lost our 2 previous dogs-they have loads of photos of themselves growing up with them,so I know how you feel.
Both were strays that we took in off the street .One only had 1 eye !

Nothing anyone can say will take away the terrible feeling of loss,but sharing your stories about Rosie and your feelings can really help-.
If you want to P.M me ,Im here for you -Im on several forum sites and the night Lulu died -it was sudden-I just posted a long rambling message on them, asking if anyone could help me as I felt so,so awful.The support was really comforting ,as there are many people who know exactly what you are going through

We lost our rescue collie cross ,Lulu, aged 14, on Jan 28th this year and like you I cant believe its over a month since it happened.
I see from your profile that you are a kennel assistant-is that in a rescue or a boarding kennels?
If its in a rescue you must see many dogs who wont have had the life that Rosie and Lulu had.I just keep trying to remember the great times we had together-but sometimes I cant - I just cry and cry.
We buried her in the garden by the back door,where our 2 previous dogs are buried,she has a little cross and some blue angel lights.Like you I know MY Lulu isnt there,but its nice to have somewhere I can go and talk to her.
Our other rescue dog Buster has dementia-(Id never heard of it in dogs or cats-its very similar to dementia in people) so Im not sure how long we will have him 
Take care,thinking of you,
from Maureen


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> If anything happened to Bumby I don't know I could cope, it'd be like losing my mum all over again. I think you're being so brave and I do do hope it gets better for you
> 
> Lots of hugs
> 
> ...


That's so sweet Em, thank you for you support, it means so much. I'm so sorry about the loss of your mum.

Hugs to you too
xxx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Lulus mum said:


> Hi
> I really feel for you and could tell from what you wrote and your gorgeous photos how close you were.
> My children were about your age when we lost our 2 previous dogs-they have loads of photos of themselves growing up with them,so I know how you feel.
> Both were strays that we took in off the street .One only had 1 eye !
> ...


Hi Maureen, it's lovely to meet you and thank you for replying.

That is so sad about Lulu, i am very sorry for you loss.
I had Rosie when I was 2 years and she was 6 weeks, so it was like losing a part of me.
I work in a boarding kennels, which I really enjoy as we're not currently in a position to take on another dog.

Lulu's cross sounds lovely with the blue lights. Must be a very special place.

That's very sad news about Buster too, I hope that he spends what time he has left happily. It must be so hard. I wasn't upset when Rosie died, and wasn't for about 3 months after, but then it hit me one night and I haven't been myself since.

Thank you for your support it means a lot to know I have someone to turn to.

Maybe Rosie and Lulu are together right now, telling each other about you and I!

Best of luck with Buster
xxx


----------



## Alexs Jems (Feb 28, 2011)

The best way to work the dates for inserting (or even building up a select query with MySQL) is using PHP to create the values.


----------



## Romania Animal Aid (Feb 19, 2011)

Sweat heart the memories will always be there. Continue to do your work with other dogs in memory of Rosie, that's what she would want you to do. All the love you gave her all her life, she would want you to share it with the other dogs in your care. I have my photo in front of me of my beloved ginger from her first day here to her last day (14 years) we where together. There is a part of me that will always be missing, but I channel my loss in other areas now, Love for those animals that have no love. Keep going sweat heart, where here with you and so is Rosie.

Markx


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

What a loving tribute to your beautiful girl. I am sure is with you still in that special place in your heart where she has always belonged. Run free Rosie xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Romania Animal Aid said:


> Sweat heart the memories will always be there. Continue to do your work with other dogs in memory of Rosie, that's what she would want you to do. All the love you gave her all her life, she would want you to share it with the other dogs in your care. I have my photo in front of me of my beloved ginger from her first day here to her last day (14 years) we where together. There is a part of me that will always be missing, but I channel my loss in other areas now, Love for those animals that have no love. Keep going sweat heart, where here with you and so is Rosie.
> 
> Markx


You have really made me smile. Thank you so much for your support. The middle set of photos in my first post, the first photo is her first day at home, and the last photo is the morning of the day she died.

I am putting my energy into helping dogs and people with their dogs. I work at a Boarding kennels, I dog walk a setter for an older couple, I look after my sisters puppy for her, and in July I am off to Spain to volunteer at a street dog shelter. I'll make her proud 

Thank you so much Mark  Rest in peace Ginger xx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> What a loving tribute to your beautiful girl. I am sure is with you still in that special place in your heart where she has always belonged. Run free Rosie xx


Thank you so much for your comments, it really really does mean the world to me.


----------



## Thelovelypets (Feb 28, 2011)

aaaaw, very sad 
Im sorry for your loss, RIP Rosie.


----------



## Romania Animal Aid (Feb 19, 2011)

Tapir said:


> I am putting my energy into helping dogs and people with their dogs. I work at a Boarding kennels, I dog walk a setter for an older couple, I look after my sisters puppy for her, and in July I am off to Spain to volunteer at a street dog shelter. I'll make her proud


That's great news, if your on face book let me know how you get on in Spain.
Rosies mum off to Spain hey, who would of thought it??:thumbup:


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Annie
Just caught up with this and read about your going to Spain to volunteer in a street dog shelter.
Ive just got to ask you
-where in Spain
how did you get to do this
and anything else you can tell me.

I think its a brilliant idea,I worked here at an animal rescue for 10 years and it was exhausting-more emotionally than physically.Even though it will very be tough,in that they dont have the same levels of animal care as we do and it will be upsetting ,I know you will benefit so much from it-dead jealous,though not at my age(theres a Beatles song about it-my age that is) 

Remember Im here if you want to share a memory about Rosie,,or just a chat.


love from Maureen

P.S
My O.H. has been up since 4 a.m with Buster,our dementia dog,of course that gets the 3 cats up as well,all thinking its breakfast time


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Thought Id put this poem on for you-someone put it on for me on another site and it helped me a lot,though it made me cry.


I stood at your bedside last night
I came to have a peep
I could see that you were crying
You found it hard to sleep.

I whined to you softly
As you brushed away a tear
Its me,I haven t left you
Im well, Im fine, Im HERE.

I was close to you at breakfast
I watched you pour the tea
You were thinking of the many times 
Your hands reached down to me.

I was with you at my grave today
You tend it with such care,
I want to re-assure you
That Im not lying there.

I was with you at the shops today
Your hands were getting sore,
I longed to take your parcels
I wish I could do more.

I walked with you, towards the house
As you fumbled for your key
I gently put my paw on you
I smiled and said "Its me".

You looked so very tired
And sank into a chair,
I tried so hard to let you know
That I was standing there.

You sat there very quietly
Then smiled-I think you knew
In the stillness of that evening
I was very close to you.

And when the time is right for you
To cross the brief divide,.
Ill rush to you and greet you 
And we`ll stand side by side.

I have so many things to show you
There is so much for you to see,
Be patient,live your journey out
Then come home to be with ME.


Blurry screen again.
Reading this helps me to believe that Lulu is with me now,even though I cant see her little monkey face-(that was her nickname)


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

I know how you feel, I lost my Cassie 5 months ago and its still very hard, I miss all the things she used to do! I only had her two years, but we wer so very close!


----------

